# COD MW2 Direct X error



## Brutalfate (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm assuming this is probably another one of those Ati driver clashes or similar... 

Basically every time I complete a mission the game closes and an error message appears telling me "DirectX has encountered an unrecoverable error". I've just updated DirectX, any ideas?


Specs are as follows:

Q6600
4gb 
HD5770 (catalyst 9.11)


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 19, 2009)

right click my computer, go to manage, and tell us what error you are getting.  Should be under application.


----------



## Brutalfate (Nov 19, 2009)

Okay, as in 'Application failures'? There are none for today.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2009)

is the system OC'd, or displaying any other symptoms of instability?


----------



## Brutalfate (Nov 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> is the system OC'd, or displaying any other symptoms of instability?



Nothings OC'd, all running at stock. Temperatures are fine, everything is running A-okay.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 19, 2009)

What about GPU driver installation. How do you do it?


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 19, 2009)

Are you running Xfire?  Or any Overlay software?  If so, turn it off.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 19, 2009)

reinstall DX or download the newest one from MS


----------



## Frozenpig (Nov 19, 2009)

I got the same problem as well. I'm currently using Radeon HD 2600XT. Updated the latest DX from MS. and the Graphic driver from ATI.amd.com

this is the computer management write out. Master merge has completed on j:\system volume information\catalog.wci.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 19, 2009)

Brutalfate said:


> I'm assuming this is probably another one of those Ati driver clashes or similar...
> 
> Basically every time I complete a mission the game closes and an error message appears telling me "DirectX has encountered an unrecoverable error". I've just updated DirectX, any ideas?
> 
> ...



you say "every time" is this consistent? like, exactly every time you end a level?


----------



## Frozenpig (Nov 19, 2009)

For me.. is everytime.. Bside that.. solo ops.. also facing the same problem..


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

If you already did it.. Do it again.

Click Download, then click Run. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=2da43d38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3


----------



## Frozenpig (Nov 19, 2009)

i done it many many times already.. It appear.. DX setup determine that a newer version has been installed..


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

Have you checked dxdiag for any errors?  Start-->Run-->Type: CMD-->Type: dxdiag


----------



## Frozenpig (Nov 19, 2009)

No errors...
The file ati2dvag.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful.
Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

Frozenpig said:


> No errors...
> The file ati2dvag.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
> DirectDraw test results: All tests were successful.
> Direct3D 7 test results: All tests were successful.



9.11's from AMD's site are WHQL signed. Are you using beta's or something?


----------



## Frozenpig (Nov 19, 2009)

because i'm using Radeon HD 2600XT AGP
where to find a proper driver beside from AMD.. I already launch a report up to AMD bout the update.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2009)

What o/s are you using? 32bit or 64bit?

Are these the drivers you are using? http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CatalystAGPHotfix.aspx


----------



## Frozenpig (Nov 19, 2009)

32 window xp pro


----------



## Frozenpig (Nov 19, 2009)

http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-360.shtml this is the chipset


----------



## Frozenpig (Nov 19, 2009)

ya.. currently i'm using the hot fix.. cos din hv other choice to choose


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 19, 2009)

erocker said:


> What o/s are you using? 32bit or 64bit?
> 
> Are these the drivers you are using? http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/CatalystAGPHotfix.aspx



lol, it wouldnt work at all if he were using the incorrect bitrate.


----------



## Brutalfate (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies/suggestions

Okay so,

I'm not running any overlay software.

The issue is consistent, as in every time I complete a mission, the game crashes instead of going into the next cutscene.

There are no errors when I run dxdiag.

I'm about to reinstall direct X, update, and see if that changes anything..


----------



## Frozenpig (Nov 20, 2009)

how to uninstall a directX? or totally remove it.. and reinstall a new DirectX


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2009)

Frozenpig said:


> how to uninstall a directX? or totally remove it.. and reinstall a new DirectX



you cant.

you can install the latest version, and thats it.


----------



## dannibabe11 (Dec 7, 2009)

i get the same thing directx encountered an unrecoverable error. check read me for possible solutions, when i try to change my graffics, i can play the game and all but i cant change my graffics please help. thanks


----------



## 3vilbarrage (Apr 20, 2010)

I have the same problem man idk what to do


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 21, 2010)

Mussels said:


> you cant.
> 
> you can install the latest version, and thats it.



your wrong haha you uninstall windows then reinstall it


----------

